

Google ADK vs Arduino ADK vs Sparkfun IOIO vs ADK Shield vs? - wslh
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1371750

======
joezydeco
In some regards, I'm frustrated that we're nearly 6 years along and there
still is nothing standard in the Android framework to support serial
communications on boards that support it.

Yeah, yeah, I know. Android is for sealed-up mobile devices. Yeah, yeah, ADK
is Google's official version of this. So why are people still making their own
like <https://code.google.com/p/usb-serial-for-android/> ?

